# Koihändler / Züchter Im Ruhrgebiet



## akitadaikota (30. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

da wir heute zusammen frei haben wollten wir doch gerne den Tag damit verbringen, uns einige Kois anzusehen.

Nur haben wir absolut keine Ahnung und wissen so gar nicht, wo es sich "lohnt" (preislich und auch von der Auswahl her) hinzufahren. Habt Ihr da einige Ideen?

Wir waren gestern in Ahlsen, aber da war nicht wirklich was schönes zu sehen, auch nicht wirklich viel. Da das Töchterchen von Volker mitkommt, wäre natürlich ein Händler / Züchter toll, der schon mehr als 5 Becken zu "bieten" hat.

Ist natürlich ne blöde Zeit jetzt, so 14 Uhr und Samstag, aber vielleicht fällt Euch ja schnell was ein, wir würden uns wirklich sehr freuen.

Besten Dank schon mal.


----------



## herten04 (30. Juni 2007)

*AW: Koihändler / Züchter Im Ruhrgebiet*

Hallo  Steffi und Volker.
http://westerholterkoi-center.de/
Das Geschäft ist auf der Bahnhofstr. in Herten-Westerholt
Bis wann die aufhaben weiss ich nicht genau aber die haben noch einen Betrieb auf der Heidestrasse an der Kreuzung Heidestr./Martin Luther-Str./Kurzestr. in 45701 Herten-Westerholt,vielleicht kann man da einen Termin vereinbaren.
Gruß
Helmut


----------



## thaldor (30. Juni 2007)

*AW: Koihändler / Züchter Im Ruhrgebiet*

www.koifarm-nietho.de

ist in bochum-harpen und die haben etwa 8 becken.....gute auswahl und top tiere

//edit online sind kaum fische im shop...live gibts dort mehr


----------



## akitadaikota (30. Juni 2007)

*AW: Koihändler / Züchter Im Ruhrgebiet*

danke Euch, heute waren wir woanders - aber da werden wir bestimmt nächste Woche mal hin


----------

